# Day by day ... by day ... by day



## cornfed (Jan 28, 2002)

Well, to try to keep my self accountable, I'm gonna start keeping a record of my training and progress.  I'll get some stats up after tomorrow morning. 

appr Diet:
Pro- 360g
Carb- 90g
fat-  40g 

total cal- 2160g 

peace


----------



## kuso (Jan 28, 2002)

Oh yeah.....a thread we can destroy wothout worrying if the original opener will get pi$$ed at us.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Oh yeah.....a thread we can destroy wothout worrying if the original opener will get pi$$ed at us.



That's what I was just thinking


----------



## cornfed (Jan 28, 2002)

Mon  1-28-02

decided to start an NYCA today and almost jacked myself up seriously. avg resting hrt rt ~ 85bpm at 1 pt it was near 190.  Need to lower the caffeine content.  Haven't eaten enough, either.

Chest and Bis today....ughhh...it sucked!  That's what I get for bein' a lazy, unhealthy b@stard for the past 8 weeks .  No specifics on weights/reps/sets as I'm not that brave, just yet.  Let's just say that it sucked!

Cardio:
1hr treadmill @ 10% incline and 3mph. 
~ 522cals  
~ avg 145bpm

Peace


----------



## cornfed (Jan 29, 2002)

1-29-02

Cardio this morning 
40min
hr~150-155
cals~ 410

Legs tonight ... eh ok I guess

cardio tonight40min
145bpm
390cals


----------



## cornfed (Feb 4, 2002)

*Startin' cycle*

Started T3 yesterday (sun. the 3rd)
1st shot this afternoon (Prop and maybe EQ which depends on our wonderful USPS's service)

Chest today...


----------



## craig777 (Feb 4, 2002)

I want to hear how the leg workout went.

Squats,
Hack squats,
Leg press,
Calf raises,
Leg curls,
Straight leg dead lifts.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 4, 2002)

*My ode to Fatburners and Gear...*

I was sittin' in class, not payin attention b/c I'm too wired and I got this song in my head.  I was thinkin' about the negative effects of the NYCA I'm on, the positive sides of gear and Tonic's "If You Could Only See", and my musical creativity went to new lows... (for those of you who doubt my sanity, here's even more evidence of my utter wierdness...)

The new and improved "If you could only see"...

If you could only see the way my wang shrinks
when I'm on a NYCA,
Then you'd see how depressing it can be,
and what I must do...
but If you could only see how big it gets when I shoot,
When I shoot some test...

Well you've got your norephedrine,
And you've got your Ice
and you've got your refrigeration,
They shrink down my size...

Yohimbine, you say you'll increase blood flow but you won't...

If you could only see the way my tool grows
when I'm on test,
Then you'd see that it beats lookin' like I'm a newborn.
and now I must shoot...
If you could only see how much happier I am,
When I'm on testosterone... 

Well you've got your enanthanate,
And you've got your prop.
and you've got your test suspension,
They make it supersized...

It shrinks your nuts but who gives a flyin' fudge... when your shlong grows?

If you could only see how the slightest breeze can turn you on, 
when you're on testosterone...


That's it.  Whadda ya think?  I figure W8 and Kuso are guaranteed to read it, so I hope you enjoyed my 'lil burst of creativity.     

Peace


----------



## cornfed (Feb 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I want to hear how the leg workout went.
> 
> Squats,
> ...



I've got some brass, but not enough to share the crappiness of my workouts this past week.  I'll be a 'lil more open in the next couple.  I haven't been able to go heavy on squats in a while due to hip pain.  I do every set at 2sec down and explode up, squeezing the whole way.

This is as much as I'll share...
leg press- 2 sets of 10 @ 315, 405
------------- 1 set of 8 @ 495
------------- 1set of 6 @ 585
Ham curls- 4 super slow sets of 12, 10, 8, 6 @ 90, 105, 120, 135
Extensions- 6 sets @ 12, 12, 10, 8, 6 @ 100, 120, 140, 160, 170
seated calf raises- for warm-up 2 super-slow sets of 12 @ 90, 135
Donkey raises- 6 sets of 15, 15, 12, 12, 10, 10  @  300, 400, 490, 580, 670, 750

That was it.  I've slacked off for about 2 mo or so, but my leg strength hasn't fallen as much as my upper body has.  What's wierd is that proportionally, my calves are my most consistent part for size and strength. 

Peace


----------



## craig777 (Feb 4, 2002)

Hey that isn't bad at all for legs, now the song is another matter. Of course you have to take into account that I am 41 and can't stand most of the groups nowadays.

That is a good leg workout.

On leg press do you go down until you heels touch your a$$ or do you go 3 inches like most people at the gym.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2002)

ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!! So ya write songs too huh?


----------



## cornfed (Feb 4, 2002)

Too musch time on my hands, don't you think, w8?   and yes, I could record the song and send it to ya' if you want.  When I go home later this month, I'm pickin' up my 8-track recorder and I can add that to my list of songs of mine I'm gonna record.  

craig, I go till my knees are against my chest and can't go any more.  it's not _bad_ , but in comparrison to the "good ole days" when I still played football, it's absolutely pathetic 

Peace


----------



## cornfed (Feb 4, 2002)

Ahhh....the feeling of a 22ga 1.5" pin goin' in the quad is great!  It's better than se...   ... wait, I wouldn't know, would I?  oh, well.

You know what?  After this cycle, I'm gonna send in my avatar and the post-cycle pics for a b4 and after set.  Heck, I am using cell-tech  .  And of course that's where my gains are coming from.  I can see it now...
"Another amazing transformation!"

Cornfed- "I went from 60lbs @ 25%bf to 180lbds @ 10%bf through the wonders of cell tech!  And I grew like 3', too!!!  In fact, it was sooo awesome that my phallus grew like 6' as well!!!  Thank you, Cell-tech!!!  "  I think that'd bosst sales, don't you?  Bet if I eat some mesothech bars and use some nitro-tech I'll beat friggin' Ronnie next year and put Ron Jeremy to shame!!!

Don't you want to be another wonder of muscle-tech's supernatural transformations?   

Peace


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2002)

Cornfed...you ok bud?  I think whatever you're taking is getting to ya


----------



## irontime (Feb 7, 2002)

> the feeling of a 22ga 1.5" pin goin' in the quad is great!


I haven't read up on roids for a while but you might want to look into this as I think that may be a bit large. I used 1.5" for the ass as it is a much larger muscle, I think I recall something about a 1" used for quads, I know it's 1" for shoulders, but I can't quite remember exactly. 
But my question is why are you injecting in the quads? Are you also poking one in the ass (shut-up Kuso), just wondering as roids are delivered through the body by muscle absorbtion and the ass is the largest one to inject into. I could see that if you have a lot of shots though that you would want to spread it out over the body to reduce the soreness that accumulates after a few weeks.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 7, 2002)

1.5's for the quads and glutes
1's for delts and tris
5/8's for the bis

I happen to enjoy the rush.  maybe I'm insane...shut up  .  I've done delts and quads so far.  I hate lookin' like a dog chasin' his tail, but I'm gonna hit a glute tomorrow, probably.  Quads are the best imho for visibility and stability.  I like to use both hands...shut up Kuso!   I'm a friggin' pin cushion, though.  4 shots in 3 days ain't terrible, but the last one was a bloody mess.  No danger, just nicked a vessel on the way out, didn't pull straight enough.  Didn't help my nerves that I had relatives in the house.  Parent's dropped in w/ 30min notice   .   That's what I get for bein' the baby of the family, 300mi don't help that much.  

Peace


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2002)

See this is why I'm natty...I couldn't shoot myself in the ass....I'm too damn chicken


----------



## cornfed (Feb 7, 2002)

I'll outline the cycle here if it was missed in the juice room:

*Orals*
--T3 pyramid in mcg-1st 30 days:
50, 50, 75, 75, 100 (14days)..., 75, 75, 75, 50, 50, 50, 25, 25, 25, 12.5, 12.5 12.5 
--arimidex @ .25mg/ed (wk 3-9)
--nolva @ 10mg/ed (10-12) & 20mg/ed (if needed) 
--clomid @ 100mg/ed day after last shot for 10 days, 50mg/ed next 2wk

*Gear*
wk1-2:
--prop @ 100mg/MWF,  50mg/TSa
--eq @ 200mg/MW

3-6:
--prop @ 100mg/ MWF
--eq @ 200mg/MW

7-10:--prop @ 100/MWF
--eq @ 200/MW--winny @ 50mg/ed

11-12:
--prop @ 100/MWF
--winny @ 50mg/ed

that's it, might wrap it up w/ T3 & Clen

Peace


----------



## cornfed (Feb 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> See this is why I'm natty...I couldn't shoot myself in the ass....I'm too damn chicken



That's why I only said probably  .  And plus, you're a 10 already, w8   .  I'm thinkin' about hittin my arms instead, cause I hate the thought of foreign objects near my arse, unlike others... *cough* Kuso *cough*  

Peace


----------



## irontime (Feb 8, 2002)

Alright then, I just forgot what gauge was for what. Hitting a vessel sucks eh? One time when I was visiting my parents and was on a cycle I was in a rush to inject so that I wouldn't get caught. I ended up injecting way to high above the ass and I'm pretty sure I scraped a bone, it fuckin hurt like hell.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 8, 2002)

That is hilarious thinking of you trying to stick your own butt with a needle. I can't even imagine.

Oh and W8 is not a 10 she is at least a 12.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 8, 2002)

Iron, I gotta correct myself, I did some lookin' and, I AM NOT AGREEIN' w/ YOU , but quite a few of people use 1's on quads.  Schools of thoughts I guess.  And Craig, it ain't funny at all .  I'm gonna do it in a few minutes, so wish me luck!  And Iron, that sounds like it sucked   .

Peace


----------



## cornfed (Feb 9, 2002)

Tried bicep 1st...   DAAAAAANG!!!  Too irrigated and too many nerves.  Pulled out b4 I shot.    Glute wasn't bad for stickin', but sore as he!! after a few hours.  I prefer quads over any other sites.  

Peace


----------



## cornfed (Feb 9, 2002)

Never did write out my split:

M:  back/tri
T:  Legs
W:  Chest/bi
R: ----
F:  torso/forearms
S:  delts/traps


----------

